# holland and barrett



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

bought a tub of mass from the above as i couldnt wait for delivery. so i bought tropicana as i thought it was a branded sourse and would be safe from the h&b crap!

it made me slugish then sick! i have actually vomited from it! it recomends 50 grams per 1.4 milk so i've been doing 130g per pint of milk bout 3 times a day and since i started i have been like food poisening now i know what it is and have stoped the sickness has stoped

stear clear!


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

yeah that stuff is rank. There vitamins are fine but i stay well clear from their protien stuff. I used to get the egg albium powder from there, it was foul.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

wow it is really that bad?

is it more of a texture thing or taste?

nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

the task is bareably compared to say, raw eggs

i think it must have something in there that dosnt agree with me! i have no problems with stuff bought from anywhere else

it also gives me the runs about an hour after i have drank it


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

thats pretty severe, perhaps more likely to be the milk tho?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Always stay well away from any supp that recommends you mix it with milk! It means it's not made with good enough ingredients to stand up on its own.

I'm intolerant to milk, eggs, wheat, gluten and yeast so I know how you feel sam. Many cheaper supps (low price brands and many mass builders etc) are made with milk protein or whey powders which are not all lactose free.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> I'm intolerant to milk, eggs, wheat, gluten and yeast so I know how you feel sam. Many cheaper supps (low price brands and many mass builders etc) are made with milk protein or whey powders which are not all lactose free.


could this be it then could i have a problem with lactose? i can rink milk normaly with no problems

Sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

tryd it again felt fine befor i drank it then in less than 20 mins i felt the need to run to the toilet 10 mins later and i was still sat there lots of cramps in my stomuck

i never get this off nutrisport or the premaid stuff i get at the gym but do get it from them nurishment drinks that come in a can

whats this lactose thing all about then?

Sam

and now i feel sick! its almost like food poisening


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

dito the first protein i had was h and b and it made me gag


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

i'm going to write to them and see what they gotta say about it!


----------



## RJ Magnus (Aug 14, 2005)

I dont agree with everyone here.

For a start if your buying Egg, Milk and Soya protein you can expect it to taste foul. Stick with pure whey, its much better.

I recently bought a tub of Body Fortress protein from H&B. It's not bad stuff and does last a very long time. The protein level is good, as are all the vitamins. The ingredients are sound too. Sure it doesent taste great but if it works, it will do nicely

I preferr to get Weider protein and weight gain which you can get cheaply from Argos. If your sick of h&b try Argos instead.


----------



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

obviously a very knowledgeable guy RJ. How exactly did you come to the conclusion that H&B protein lasts along time then. Is there secretly more protein in their tubs of the same weight as other companies. Wish I could make a 5lb tub from H&B last longer than a 5lb tub from somewhere else.

:roll:

TT


----------



## RJ Magnus (Aug 14, 2005)

Don't take the P*** im new  what i mean is that for your money, your getting alot of protein.

Sure you might get the same amount measured in a tub as sold. but others may require more grams of protein powder per serving. And they may cost alot more.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Body Fortress protein is usually sold at 21.99 for 908g at H&B. Even if it was 100% protein, it would represent less value for money than buying a brand like Dymatize/All the Whey at approximately 25 for 2.5kg.

Given that it's currently on offer at 10.99, it's less of a con, but nevertheless still quite expensive - I can't imagine it being any cheaper at Argos either. Save your money and go with a reputable brand.


----------



## RJ Magnus (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree there, i wouldn't buy it at normal price.

The stuff at Argos is Weider. They have some other brands too but thats probably the best known one.

Unfortunately im a bit strapped for cash nowdays so i need to make the most of the cheap stuff.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont get rapped up in the perfect protein drink--eat s**t loads of tuna and milk(for the lactose tolerant of us)and squat hard (progressively)


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

> Unfortunately im a bit strapped for cash nowdays so i need to make the most of the cheap stuff.


try garrys egg drink for protine and his homade black current saki drink for ya carbs!

Sam


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

RJ Magnus said:


> I dont agree with everyone here.
> 
> For a start if your buying Egg, Milk and Soya protein you can expect it to taste foul. Stick with pure whey, its much better.
> 
> ...


I get my pure whey from a guy in Stoney Middleton in Derbyshire he charges 6 per tub vanilla flavour only, he's an ex chemist who's gone into the suppliment trade.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

6 per tub - how bigs the tub - does it taste good?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

Nidge said:


> he charges 6 per tub vanilla flavour only, he's an ex chemist who's gone into the suppliment trade.


If thats all he sales he could be doing better. 6 is cheap though. Does he have a web site or any other products?


----------



## RJ Magnus (Aug 14, 2005)

Nidge said:


> I get my pure whey from a guy in Stoney Middleton in Derbyshire he charges 6 per tub vanilla flavour only, he's an ex chemist who's gone into the suppliment trade.


I live in Derbyshire but i don;t know where that is, might be worth tracking him down if its that cheap. whats it called?

I often get weight gain from a small health foods shop near me, 12.95 a tub. Didn't think cheap would be good, but in a day (300g) you get over 100g of protein and over 150g of carbs so cant be bad. Only problem is its messy


----------



## meathead19871466867921 (Jul 2, 2004)

How can u complain to H&B about a product that they do not actually produce?

I agree that their products are horribly overpriced, even with my 20% employees discount its still more expensive than online!


----------

